# Temps for Cold Smoking



## alelover (Jul 25, 2010)

Been reading a little about cold smoking and everything I read says to cold smoke at less than 90 degrees F. I can agree with that. But the lowest I've seen anyone talk about is around 70 degrees F. What is the coldest you can smoke at? I read somewhere on the internet that 52- 80 is a good range. Anyone ever smoke that cold and what were the results?


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 25, 2010)

I have great luck at 65F.. on my bacons and hams. It also works great for salts, seaonings, nuts, etc... 

 Fats start rendering at different temperatures.. Pork fat renders at 82 degrees F. So I definately cold smoke pork under 82. Anything hotter than that starts cooking the meat.


----------



## atcnick (Oct 16, 2010)

Why do you smoke salt?


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 16, 2010)

atcnick said:


> Why do you smoke salt?


For Flavor


----------



## atcnick (Oct 16, 2010)

Is smoked salt used in any specific way?  Or am I over thinking this?  haha


----------



## Dutch (Oct 20, 2010)

Quote:


atcnick said:


> Is smoked salt used in any specific way?  Or am I over thinking this?  haha


Nope, your not over thinking things at all. You would use smoked salt in place of regular salt when you want a hint of smokiness.


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Cols smoking cheese at less than 90° will usually prevent it from melting, unless you're using high temp cheese. At >89° I usually see the cheese getting soft, it may vary on the type of cheese being smoked. It's all good my friend.


----------



## rbranstner (Oct 20, 2010)

What are you looking to cold smoke?


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 20, 2010)

Smoked salt is fantastic in so many things and smoked cheese is to die for. I too cold smoke my bacon and some sausages start low then graduate to higher temps


----------



## meateater (Oct 20, 2010)

Smoked salt on eggs over easy, now thats good stuff!


----------



## distre (Oct 29, 2010)

I've smoked a good bit of kosher salt, but it wasn't a cold smoke. I've done Pecan Kosher, Pecan Kosher Jalapeno, and even tried Pecan Kosher Habenero. All have their own flavor. As you can see I'm partial to pecan, but smoking salt is a long process. Salt will not absorb smoke and heat does not affect it, it has to create a resin on the salt. I do it hot and heavy and it is usually for over 30 hrs stirring every hour. When I say hot I'm just keeping the fire in my fire box going, I don't look for a temp, I just want the smoke to keep coming. I use smoked salt on anything I would put regular table salt on. Subs, sliced tomatoes, avocado, eggs, whatever. I know it sound like a lot of smoke but everyone I've given it to just wants more. I didn't mean to hijack you cold smoking post alelover, just commenting on the smoked salt.

Doug


----------



## alelover (Nov 1, 2010)

I would like to cold smoke some gouda and some provolone mostly. It seems lower temp would be better for cheeses. I'm thinking about building a cold smoker of some sort and wanted to know my limits.


----------



## alelover (Nov 1, 2010)

...and maybe some cheddar.


----------

